# Radio control para 2 motores 24v



## pinkplot (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en mandos a distancia, estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual necesito controlar a distancia dos motores dc de 24v, los motores estan integrados en un movil, la distancia ideal para poder  manejar seria de al menos 20 metros de separacion del control al movil, se necesitaria controlar los movimientos, adelante-atras,derecha-izquierda, y tambien bloquear o frenar el movimiento de las ruedas desde el control,se que suena complicado bueno al menos para mi, si alguien tiene alguna idea, me gustaria saber sus opiniones, y sugerencias. gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 24, 2007)

Tiene que ser inalámbrico si o si?


----------



## pinkplot (Oct 25, 2007)

si, a una distancia de unos 20 mtrs
no tengo idea de como hacerlo, porfavor necesito ayuda
tengo conociemientos de electronica digital y analogica


----------



## ciri (Oct 25, 2007)

De repente se me ocurre.

Por infra rojo?

Algo así como si fuera el control remoto de un TV, con un poco mas de potencia.

Solo tengo la idea nunca trabaje con eso, pero no es muy difícil,

hay que averiguar.


----------



## Roberto02 (Oct 26, 2007)

Bueno, aqui lo tengo un Radio control de 4 canales que usted dice, que movera mueve en 4 direcciones, si quieres poder agregar mas canales, te aconsejo que agrega unos SW con unos varistor, recuerda que el varistor debe de haber diferencia con los otros. Este RF de amplitud modulada AM puede operar a una frecuencia de " f=1/R.C" donde R es la resistencia de R1 o R2 que debe ser iguales, y la capacidad C de C1 o C2 que tambien debe ser iguales.pero hay mucha explixcacion para eso.espero que te serviras.mas adelante lo buscare el receptor.saludos.


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 2, 2007)

bueno gracias,, ye he armado el control. ahora solo te pedirira aquel receptor que me hablabas si no fuera mucho pedir


----------



## cliver91 (Dic 27, 2007)

hey roberto de que valor es la L que abajo tiene tantos numeros :S 
y si fuera posible podrias publicar el receptor plz


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 29, 2007)

L tiene 5 vueltas de alambre AWG 24 o 26 si queres que el transmisor huncione en 27MHz


----------



## nsblenin (Ene 7, 2008)

dijiste q r1 y r2 deben ser iguales pero en el circuito no lo son


----------

